
Google's Secret Screenshot API - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2015/11/google-secret-screenshot-api/
======
faulkner
I hope this isn't too off-topic, but the "weird" encoding is is just URL-safe
base64 (see
[https://docs.python.org/2/library/base64.html#base64.urlsafe...](https://docs.python.org/2/library/base64.html#base64.urlsafe_b64decode)).

~~~
edent
Can't believe I missed that! Thanks :-)

------
jstoiko
This is great. Thanks for sharing.

1) I know that google caches those thumbnails and returns a thumbnail
instantly when it does have a cached version, do you know what happens when it
does not?

2) have you come across any rate limit?

~~~
edent
Glad you enjoyed it.

1) The PageSpeed service takes some time to run, so it always returned a new
image in my tests.

2) I haven't - but I wasn't stress testing it. It happily coped with a few
dozen per hour.

